# How to make a hole without the right size bit?



## MrsCowher (Jan 17, 2013)

My husband and I went for a lower end Black and Decker corded power drill a few months back because we had just bought our house and were tight on money. We got a bit set that was Kobalt. It came with different sizes, the biggest being 1/2. The 1/2 is too big for our drill.

I just finished making a wooden toolbox and only have the 3/4 dowel rod to add for the handle. I, of course, need a 3/4 hole in order to put the rod.

Is there is some other way I can make the hole, without the use of a 3/4 bit for my power drill. I would really like to be able to finish the box tonight but can't drive into town to buy anything tonight. We had a router but returned it. 

Thanks.

-Karen


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I would suggest a 3/4" Forstner bit for a nice clean cut that will fit in your 3/8" chuck.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

MrsCowher said:


> our drill.
> 
> I just finished making a wooden toolbox and only have the 3/4 dowel rod to add for the handle. I, of course, need a 3/4 hole in order to put the rod.
> 
> ...


 Draw a 3/4" circle using a circle guide or a bottle cap that's 3/4" dia. Using a small drill 1/16" or so, drill a series of hole inside the line all the way around. Eventually you will be able to knock out the center piece using a chisel or rod over a larger hole. Then wrap a smaller dowel with sandpaper and have at it until you get real close to the line and check the fit of the 3/4" dowel as you go.

Be careful not to break the smaller bit by applying too much sideways force, just keep it vertical to the work. Take your time, it will go slow...... :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

​ 
The drill you have is likely a 3/8" capacity. Just pick up a 3/4" bit with a 3/8" shank...looks like this...
.

















 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*driving into town tonight?*

So far, that's the prevailing advice... it's not too late, the drug stores are still open, hardware stores are closed.... Kroger maybe? 
Quote:
I have two questions. The first is if there is some other way I can make the hole, without the use of a 3/4 bit for my power drill.* I would really like to be able to finish the box tonight but can't drive into town to buy anything tonight*. .....He said there is something you can clamp onto your drill to allow bigger bits. If that's correct, what is it called?


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Its a coincidence that you posted this because I just had that same problem about 5 minutes ago!

I had a 5/8 bearing that I had to put into a block of wood but I only had a half inch and 3/4 inch bit.

What I ended up doing (you may not have this option) is tracing the 5/8th hole, cutting the half inch hole in the center and cleaning it up with my spindle sander.

If you don't have an OSS then you could glue a piece of sandpaper around a dowel and chuck it in the drill, just be sure to go slooowly and sweeten the line up.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

If you have a bandsaw or coping saw or some other thin blade saw you could just cut the circle out and glue up the joint you had to cut to get into the middle.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Uhhhmmm how about a good set of Spade Bits...


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> Uhhhmmm how about a good set of Spade Bits...


Then you would have the right sized bit and the space time continuum would tear apart and we would all die.


----------



## MrsCowher (Jan 17, 2013)

I meant I couldn't go to town because we leave 15 miles away from Lowe's and other stores and we already drove into town for O'Reilly today. 

I talked my way into getting to go to Lowe's. I said I would do my grocery shopping, too. 

I went for an 8 pc set of Porter Cable Forstner bits. My dad recommended a paddle bit, but I only have a 1/2. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

MrsCowher said:


> I meant I couldn't go to town because we leave 15 miles away from Lowe's and other stores and we already drove into town for O'Reilly today.
> 
> I talked my way into getting to go to Lowe's. I said I would do my grocery shopping, too.
> 
> ...


My kind of woman ... Reasons like a man 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

MrsCowher said:


> I meant I couldn't go to town because we leave 15 miles away from Lowe's and other stores and we already drove into town for O'Reilly today.
> 
> I talked my way into getting to go to Lowe's. I said I would do my grocery shopping, too.
> 
> ...


you're going to really like those bits, I've been using the same set for a few years now and they still cut like butter.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> I would suggest a 3/4" Forstner bit for a nice clean cut that will fit in your 3/8" chuck.



She doesn't want to drive to town tonight.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Draw a 3/4" circle using a circle guide or a bottle cap that's 3/4" dia. Using a small drill 1/16" or so, drill a series of hole inside the line all the way around. Eventually you will be able to knock out the center piece using a chisel or rod over a larger hole. Then wrap a smaller dowel with sandpaper and have at it until you get real close to the line and check the fit of the 3/4" dowel as you go.
> 
> Be careful not to break the smaller bit by applying too much sideways force, just keep it vertical to the work. Take your time, it will go slow...... :yes:


That is an ingenious idea that should do the job.

George


----------

